# Coolest roach ever!!!



## orionmystery (Jul 5, 2012)

I thought it was a beetle when I first saw it, even after I have photographed it. Only when viewing the images on a big screen that I realized it was more like a cockroach. Just look at the dark armored back. How cool is that? Gotta be the coolest cockroach I have ever seen! Found it at night in Gunung Gading Park, Sarawak, Borneo.




Coolest cockroach ever...IMG_7304 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Coolest cockroach ever...IMG_7301 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Coolest cockroach ever...IMG_7297 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Not focused on the eyes, just wanna show the cool armor back of this roach.



Coolest cockroach ever...IMG_7295 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

 Night macro: Night Macro | Up Close with Nature


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 5, 2012)

Great photos! Keep on clicken!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Got an ID on it yet? It might be an unidentified new species! Wouldn't that be cool? Great shots, Kurt!

Interesting sites dedicated to Roaches...  Allpet Roaches ; Blattodea Rearing.

Cockroaches: An Amazing Diversity | Blattodea Culture Group


----------

